# It's Official: I've Lost My Freakin' Mind 8-14...#53



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

After hearing my buddy BNZ's tale of rampaging Redfish in his Hardcore Honey Hole two days ago, I just HAD to go and give it a try yesterday afternoon. I decided to "fish the tide" even though it was 100 degrees outside, and I knew the launch/recovery was going to be ROUGH, to say the least.

I got unloaded about 1430, and made my way into the main creek, thru this little bitty finger creek...










I actually floated the whole way out, but I would not be so lucky, when I returned three hours later... 

Once I fought my way into open water, it looked great, with literally millions of tiny shrimp and mullet jumping everywhere...










The problem was, that "all those Redfish" had vamoosed for some water that wasn't 98 degrees...I didn't see a single one. I was there to fish, so I went to work. It was brutally hot, but I found four trout that were as crazy as I was, for being in that sauna bath...




























That was it, and by 1730, I had had enough, and I still had the unpleasant task of the take-out looming ahead of me...










It was nothing that a 100 yd. drag thru the mud wouldn't cure, though... I never worked so hard in my life, or blatantly risked heatstroke...for four skinny trout. 

That spot looks good enough that I might just do it all over again, but on a cooler day...


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

i think you are insane for dragging that nice kayak in the mud and why not the mini x.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice pics and report RR!!! Them places you go look real fishy


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great pics*

And great report.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Good thing the "mud" is not like it is here in most creeks... You would loose your shoes along with a few pounds and your mind


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

hengstthomas said:


> Good thing the "mud" is not like it is here in most creeks... You would loose your shoes along with a few pounds and your mind


Same here, try that and Fiddler crabs would be nipping my nipples. That's why I carry a flare gun on every trip.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

e-mag said:


> i think you are insane for dragging that nice kayak in the mud and why not the mini x.


Well, insane or not, I bought it to FISH OUT OF, not to set it up for some limp-wienered show and shine competition...   The dirtier and skinned up a 'yak is, the better it is..

The Mini-X is now a dedicated Sharkin' Yak...

Unless of course, I decide to put a fish finder and another rod holder on it.... 

The Mini sure would have been easier to deal with, though..


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Put some cornmeal breader on those trout and toss them back in the water for a couple more minutes til golden brown.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

uncdub13 said:


> Put some cornmeal breader on those trout and toss them back in the water for a couple more minutes til golden brown.


ROTFLMAO...You sure ain't missin' it much, Ryan!!


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

sounds like quite the adventure reminds me of the African when bogie had to drag it thru the swamp


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Be Cool*

..out there RR. Heat Exhaustion/Stroke is very real. Around the 4th I started fishing at sunrise (no breakfast) clear skies - temp about 93 at midday - two hotdogs for lunch had a huge thing of gatorade and water in my cooler on ice. Finished the gatorade about 11am and the water by 1pm wanted to fish until 6pm, but had to stop at 3. Had clinical heat exhaustion. The drive home was murder 45 min barely able to stay awake. Got home went to bed with chills. Fortunately no stroke. Am NOT doing that again. Half days in the summer, unless I've got a LOT of shade.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

RR, you must have been sweating big time. Take a few more chillies with ya!! :beer:  

On a side note, that hole did look very purdy...


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

I would have worn the black converse. Good report R/R. :beer:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Chunk Taylors*

They look way better than those Croc's he used to wear


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> Same here, try that and Fiddler crabs would be nipping my nipples. That's why I carry a flare gun on every trip.


You carry a flare gun to ward off horny fiddler crabs?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Sail/Fish said:


> I would have worn the black converse. Good report R/R. :beer:


White Chuck's are fine. It makes it look like you're slogging faster. 



newtoNaples said:


> You carry a flare gun to ward off horny fiddler crabs?


Yes, mace doesn't work, "no" means "yes" to them.


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm not asking anyone to "blow their spot"but I would like to know if these spots(and others like them)are accessible with a 17ft jonboat with a 9'9 and a trolling motor(also known as a Suffolk Special)?Im more worried about water depth than anything.
i am no longer into the bass fishing scene around here and have been wanting to fish up in the inlet.Looks like the only thing I would need to do is change the bait/lures to use.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I dunno...if he had to haul his yak a hundred yards to get it back to the water I don't think a jonboat would do well; at least not at low tide. 

Which reminds me of 2 weeks ago at Lynnhaven inlet...some twerp in a motor boat decided he could make it over the sandbars as the tide was going out... Talk about having a 'screw loose'...I'd hate to see his prop after that run!


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

surfchunker said:


> They look way better than those Croc's he used to wear


those crocs sure were cute weren't they? i miss the crocs 
great report and photos and a good lesson for us all, what a hot summer eehh?


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

RR, Great report. What's the red stick for?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Stake out pole...


----------

